# .Mkv to .AVI converter? (more questions too)



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

hi there, im not sure if this is the right section, if not, sorry for the inconvenience. i have several questions:

1. im search for a free program out there that can convert .MKV files to .AVI files i have searched on Google and there are tons so i decided i would want a good product you guys, im sure, you know.

2. i have put terminator salvation dvd (DVD5, AC3 if that helps) on my hard drive, i want to do it with all my movies (so that there's no hustle to search around for a DVD when you have it all on a hard drive) but when i plug it through USB on my receiver (wich is a 5.1 systems, supports DTS, DD Pro logic and plays windows media too) and i cant read the movie. all i see is 2 folders named VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS? what should i do?

3. will AVI play surround sound if the files has the DTS codecs playing through USB?

thank you for your help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Open the VIDEO_TS Folder there should be VOB files in it about 1GB each. Or just one Video file. 

VOB files do not use the MKV format they use MPEG Layer 2 (MPEG-2)

But with a DVD ripper you can rip the DVD to your hard drive. I recommend Xilisoft's Dvd ripper it lets you rip the DVD to many formats like AVI, MP4, and more.


If you have MKV format videos and yo want to convert them go to the same link above and search for Video Converter. I use them both and love them and easy to use.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

any free DVD rippers?...

and for the other question...

3. will AVI play surround sound if the files has the DTS codecs playing through USB?

thank you for your help.

*EDIT* disregard the free dvd ripper comment.

*2nd EDIT*it doesnt only have .VOB files... 101 files with the .VOB, .IFO and .BUP...??


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

There are free Dvd rippers but they will have limitations perhaps poor quality. You can try Handbreak 
Which is open source software which might not have limitations.


About the DTS surround for USB I have no idea. I specialize in Windows troubleshooting.

I can direct this thread to Graphic Design, Digital Imaging, and Multimedia section of the forum to better assist you if you wish?


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

yes please and thank you very much for your assistance


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Here you go thread moved to Graphic Design, Digital Imaging, and Multimedia.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you!  now to wait for some help lol


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

FanEAW said:


> 1. im search for a free program out there that can convert .MKV files to .AVI files i have searched on Google and there are tons so i decided i would want a good product you guys, im sure, you know.


I recently used the freeware Format Factory to convert a few videos from MKV to AVI. It maintained the same image quality as the originals, and the AVI file size was about 2-3 times smaller than the MKV.

Select the H264 AVI option for best results, and leave the other options (bitrate, dimensions, audio, etc) set to default if you don't know the settings for the original file or don't want to make any quality/size changes.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

koala said:


> I recently used the freeware Format Factory to convert a few videos from MKV to AVI. It maintained the same image quality as the originals, and the AVI file size was about 2-3 times smaller than the MKV.
> 
> Select the H264 AVI option for best results, and leave the other options (bitrate, dimensions, audio, etc) set to default if you don't know the settings for the original file or don't want to make any quality/size changes.


thank you, but can AVI play surround sound through a USB port on the receiver?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

AVI supports 5.1, so if you can hear the MKV in surround through your USB receiver, then you'll get the same when playing back the converted AVI.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

well my receiver doesnt see the .mkv files... i dont know why (probably normal also) but it says on the receiver that it can play windows media files, arrrrrggghhh! lol im tearing my hairs out trying to understand...


----------

